# Blingartusa are they still around?



## littlemissbueyes (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe someone could be of some help to me.. I have probably purchased hundreds of dollars worth of design from this site and love the ones I used. I didn't download all the ones i purchased right away and went to log in a while back to download some and the site was down. it has remained down. 

Just wondering if they have changed websites or are just gone gone... I guess its my fault I didn't download all my files sometimes it was not convenient any info would be great

Amanda


----------



## Harestylst (Oct 27, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing cause I have stuff purchased too that I haven’t downloaded.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

The owner passed away this summer.... they are trying to rally. But it was sudden so could take a while. If you Facebook them, they will answer.


----------



## littlemissbueyes (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh I don't have facebook maybe someone would facebook for me. I wonder if there is anything I could do to help them out. I don't have tons of time on hand but could do what I could.


----------

